# New Custom II



## kudu61 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just purchased a new Custom II. Very impressed. It is a black finish and the replacement coco bolo grips make it's appearance conform to my taste for looks for a 1911. I intend to shoot this pistol and shoot it often. So far 150 rounds hardball and 150 rounds 200gr LSWC reloads and not a hiccup. Accuracy is better than I expected With Rem 230gr FMG going 2.21 inch(center to center) and 200gr LSWC reloads going 1.40 inch at 25 yards off sandbags. Perhaps a change in sights is in order, as I like a white or tritium dot on the front and a white vertical line below the cut on the rear sight. I'm just not a three dot fan. Oh yeah, both loads shot to point of aim out of the box. I'm very pleased. see ya, Bill


----------

